# Bristol and West Tower



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2006)

The Bristol and West building society relocated to brand new £26,660,000
offices in 2000, since then the only part of the site to be used has been
the underground car park. Redevelopment has started on recladding the
tower and converting it into a 178 bed hotel, the remainder of the site will
be re-developed to provide 160 flats and 2800m² of shops and restaurants.

http://www.aww-uk.com/ProjectPage.asp?name=mixed+use&pgno=1&intprojectid=429

More pics in the Office Block section of the galleries.

Bishop


----------



## norman (May 2, 2006)

Anybody come accross this website before ? - Histories of Bristol Companies

It has a page on Bristol and West,





[thats it being built, not taken down!]

As well as 'McArthur Group' [Bristol Malthouse] and lots more!


----------

